# Solved: PowerShell



## Madshald (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi 

I got this question on an assignment. "What are Microsoft's thoughts when they are saying that they will only allow Powershell to directly modify the system, and not GUI's and such?"

I cant really think of an answear. Security? or to "force" people to learn PowerShell(because it is what Microsoft will focus on in the future)?

Thank you.

Edit: Found this http://redmondmag.com/articles/2011/10/01/is-the-command-line-the-windows-server-of-the-future.aspx


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

> they are saying that they will only allow Powershell to directly modify the system, and not GUI's and such?


And when did they say that? Server 2012 is out and you can even get desktop experience with that. Adopting PSh pays (besides other things) in capabilities to automate, simplify and secure management of multiple systems... .


----------



## Madshald (Sep 12, 2012)

Well i don't think they ever said that 
Im just writing what it said in the assignment.

I think the answer he wanted was something about, how Microsoft will try and bring light to there server core edition, and get administrators familiar with CLI/Powershell.


----------

